
US refuses to join international effort to develop Covid-19 vaccine - mhh__
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/01/us-covid-19-vaccine-refuses-international-effort-coronavirus
======
drallison
My United States would continue to support the World Health Organization and
cooperation with the Covid-19 Vaccines Global Access Facility (Covax) which
includes China and nearly everyone else. Why do we keep Donald Trump around
when he clearly does not understand or care. He'll probably loose the
election, but, considering the damage he continues to do, we really need him
gone sooner.

If we are to have a future as a species, we need go cooperate and work
together. The COVID-19 Pandemic is just the first of many existential crises
we will face in the next couple of decades. Global cooperation will be needed
to ensure human survival in the face of global warming (and other assorted
crises). So far, in the COVID-19 Pandemic, the US has earned a failing grade.
Where will we be when the going gets much much worse.

------
simonblack
Money. Cui bono?

American Big Pharma can't charge as much as it wants if it's part of a world-
wide process.

------
eucryphia
"The US government has said that it will not participate in a global
initiative to develop, manufacture and equitably distribute a vaccine for
Covid-19 because the effort is co-led by the World Health Organization."

Has the WHO ruled out using the chinese communist party's vaccine?

------
mhh__
Inspiring.

~~~
082349872349872
How so? (I would've summarised as "rhinoplasty" ... or, given the luxury of
two words, "contrafacial rhinoplasty.")

